# Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?



## nils_edelmann (28. Dezember 2014)

*Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Guten Tag zusammen,
Ich bin Besitzer eines Cooltek Antiphon. Dies war mir wichtig um ein möglichst leises aber dennoch platzhaltiges Gehäuse für meine Hardware zu verwenden.
Nachdem mir dieser Sche... mit der externen Lüftersteuerung am gehäuse bei der man nur zwischen gefühlten 1% und 100%  Wechseln kann, möchte ich das Kühldesign, sofern man das so bezeichnen mag komplett überarbeiten.
Dazu benötige ich eure Hilfe.
Momentan als Gehäuselüfter verwendet sind Cooltek Silentfans mit einem Durchmesser von rund 120mm.
Cooltek Silent Fan 120 PWM (CT120PWML-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich weiss nicht ob die was taugen bin aber GERNE bereit diese zu tauschen, 
falls ihr mir einen Lüfter empfehlen könnt welcher ebenfalls unter 20dB bleibt und ENORM leistungstärker ist, was mir auch einen Vorteil verschaffen würde?
Was haltet ihr davon?
Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der zweite Punkt ist der CPU Kühler bzw. die Lüfter.
Ich habe einen Brocken Eco von EKL und würde diesen auch gerne behalten. 
Dennoch würde ich gerne den Lüfter austauschen gegen einen leistungstärkeren damit mein Gehäuse bzw. meine CPU unter Last WIRKLICH kühl bleibt.


NUN ZUM KÜHLDESIGN:

Das wichtigste, die Anordnung der Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein Gehäuse.
Nun die Frage wie ordne ich die Lüfter an?
Vorne rein hinten raus oder umgekehrt?
Die CPU Fans (wenn das einen Nutzen hat einen über und einen unter den Kühler) nach oben blasend oder nach unten?

Den Lüfterplatz am Boden des Gehäuses würde ich ebenfalls gerne belegen, nur nach oben oder unten?

Nachdem das feststehen würde zum dritten Punkt.

DIE LÜFTERSTEUERUNG

Wie steuere ich die Lüfter?
An die 3 Anschlüsse am Mainboard wobei einer mit einem Y-Kabel gesplittet wird damit ich alle 4 Steuern kann?

Oder doch alle an die Cooltek Steuerung an der Front?

Schlussendlich könnte man natürlich auch anstelle es mit Speedfan etc. zu steuern eine externe Lüftersteuerung in einem 5.25 Schacht einbauen wobei ich Wert darauf legen würde das die Lüfter nach Temperatur im Gehäuse ihre Stärke/Geschwindigkeit regulieren.

Wer das hier bis HIER gelesen hat...
Alle Achtung!

Un mir jetzt noch helfen würde?
Dann wärt ihr die besten!

Vielen, vielen Dank und Liebe Grüsse
Nils


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Was verstehst du unter kühl? Über 60° lacht ne cpu. Ausserdem wäre der Brocken senkrecht verbaut besser, hat ja kaum Luft zum atmen.

3 Lüfter reichen, im Boden ist eher kontraproduktiv. Dein Kabelmanagement könntest du noch optimieren. 

Die Lüfter würde ich versuchen über das Mainboard zu regeln, wobei ich über die Lüftersteuerung vom Antiphon bisher nichts so negatives gehört hab. >300W Abwärme lassen sich halt nicht ganz lautlos abführen.


----------



## nils_edelmann (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter kühl? Über 60° lacht ne cpu. Ausserdem wäre der Brocken senkrecht verbaut besser, hat ja kaum Luft zum atmen.
> 
> 3 Lüfter reichen, im Boden ist eher kontraproduktiv. Dein Kabelmanagement könntest du noch optimieren.
> 
> Die Lüfter würde ich versuchen über das Mainboard zu regeln, wobei ich über die Lüftersteuerung vom Antiphon bisher nichts so negatives gehört hab. >300W Abwärme lassen sich halt nicht ganz lautlos abführen.



Ja zwischen 50-60°

und hier:
Kleines Update 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Mein cpu Lüfter dreht bis 60° auf Minimaldrehzahl, 30%. Bei 80° 100%, dazwischen linear. Erreicht er aber eh nie.^^

Sieht besser aus, aber kannst du nicht einen oder beide Festplattenkäfige rauswerfen? 

Das Kabelknäul am Ende der Graka sieht etwas massiv aus, kann aber auch täuschen. Je weniger der Luft im Weg steht, desto besser.


----------



## Shakj (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Könntest den unteren HHD-Käfig abmachen, den Lüfter unten vorne lassen und den von vorne oben nach unten auf dem Boden ins Gehäuse bauen. Je nachdem wie hoch deine Standfüße am Gehäuse sind, damit sich NT und der Lüfter nicht die Luft abgraben, Meine 290 hat sich damals darüber gefreut.


----------



## Dellio (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

versuch mal die überschüßigen kabel hinters mainboard zu packen.. müsste genug platz sein bis zum deckel.


----------



## nils_edelmann (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Sieht besser aus, aber kannst du nicht einen oder beide Festplattenkäfige rauswerfen?





Shakj schrieb:


> Könntest den unteren HHD-Käfig abmachen, den Lüfter unten vorne lassen und den von vorne oben nach unten auf dem Boden ins Gehäuse bauen.



Vielleicht kann man sich da was bauen... 
Morgen kommt meine neue HDD und die muss irgendwo rein...

Könnte natürlich den oberen Käfig rauswerfen und mit nem 3,5 zu 2,5 Schacht die SSD+ HDD unten einbauen.. 
Was hältst du davon?


----------



## nils_edelmann (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Dellio schrieb:


> versuch mal die überschüßigen kabel hinters mainboard zu packen.. müsste genug platz sein bis zum deckel.



Leider nur gut 1cm wird alles was knapp...


----------



## Chimera (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Oder pappst die SSD mit doppelseitigem Tape irgendwo versteckt am Gehäuse ran  Man kann sie auch einfach zuunterst im Gehäuse auf den Boden kleben, so liegt sie noch etwas im Luftstrom, ist aber nicht direkt in der Optik (wenn dan ndie HDD drüber kommt). Die SSD braucht ja nicht so extrem viel Kühlluft wie die HDD, somit kann man sie auch viel besser wegstecken (siehe div. Gehäuse, wo die Halterung hinter dem Mobotray zu finden ist).
Kabel kann man dann schön bündeln und z.B. mit passendem Klettband bündeln (besser als Kabelbinder, da man zum trennen nix schneiden muss).


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Wie bereits hier erwähnt, die Kabel erstmal vernünftig verlegen, hier siehste mal ein Beispiel, was die aufzeigt, was bei dir falsch ist http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fetelefon-via-teamspeak-zusammenstellung.html
Weiterer Schritt wäre zB zu schauen, ob man sogar 3 Lüfter in die Front verbauen kann. DVD Laufwerk braucht man ja heutzutage so gut wie nie, oder brauchst du das des öfteren?
Zur Not stöpselst du die kurz wieder an, falls die iwann mal kurz gebraucht wird. Schau ob du die SSD/HDD iwo hinten im Gehäuse anbringen kannst, somit bleiben auch deren Kabel fern vom Gehäuseinneren.
 Heck kannst du diesen Lüfter nehmen: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P (ITR-B12-P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (stellst dann halt für dich optimale RPM ein)
Front:  Diese Lüfter Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## nils_edelmann (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wie bereits hier erwähnt, die Kabel erstmal vernünftig verlegen, hier siehste mal ein Beispiel, was die aufzeigt, was bei dir falsch ist http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fetelefon-via-teamspeak-zusammenstellung.html
> Weiterer Schritt wäre zB zu schauen, ob man sogar 3 Lüfter in die Front verbauen kann. DVD Laufwerk braucht man ja heutzutage so gut wie nie, oder brauchst du das des öfteren?
> Zur Not stöpselst du die kurz wieder an, falls die iwann mal kurz gebraucht wird. Schau ob du die SSD/HDD iwo hinten im Gehäuse anbringen kannst, somit bleiben auch deren Kabel fern vom Gehäuseinneren.
> Heck kannst du diesen Lüfter nehmen: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P (ITR-B12-P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (stellst dann halt für dich optimale RPM ein)
> Front:  Diese Lüfter Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Gut darum werde ich mich umgehend kümmern!
Wegen den Lüftern vertraue ich dir mal voll und ganz und kauf mir die einfach mal.
Aber für die CPU? Was empfiehlst du da?

Der gut oder lieber einen anderen?
Noctua NF-P12 120x120x25mm 1300 U/min 20 dB(A) braun/beige


Das mit dem 3. Lüfter wird leider nichts.
Ich benötige das Laufwerk fast täglich da ich neben dem PC-basteln, oft Videos bzw. Bilder schneide/bearbeite und diese fast immer auf eine CD Brenne. Der Brenner ist bereits eingebaut.
hinzu kommt ein Kartenleser welcher auch noch in ein 5.25 Schacht eingebaut wird. Ich halte nichts von diesen externen Dingern da ich immer lieber alles in einem Gerät habe und nicht 20-Tausend Sachen mit mir rumschleppe und dann doch noch merke das was fehlt. 
Hoffe du kannst das verstehen.


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Klar kann ich das verstehen, also wenn du es brauchst, lass es halt drin, ich hab bei mir alles verbannt was geht, weil ich ein DVD Laufwerk so gut wie nie brauche.
Wegen deiner CPU, da ist doch alles OK, ist sowieso ein Xeon und die wird nicht heiß, bis 80°C würde ich mir da garkeinen Kopf machen und deren Lüfter auf Minimum laufen lassen und ab 80°C @ max (wird aber denke ich mal niemals 80°C erreichen),  von dem her passt dort alles, oder ist dein CPU Kühler hörbar @ min Fanspeed? Falls ja, kannst du auch dort einen eloop nehmen, welchen ich als Hecklüfter vorgeschlagen hab.
Die eloops brauchen vorne Platz, sonst neigen die zum jaulen, deswegen habe ich die auch nicht für die Front gewählt, wenn die jedoch einige cm Platz haben vor sich, sind die sehr gut.
Kannst gerne noch auf Meinungen anderer warten.


----------



## nils_edelmann (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Klar kann ich das verstehen, also wenn du es brauchst, lass es halt drin, ich hab bei mir alles verbannt was geht, weil ich ein DVD Laufwerk so gut wie nie brauche.
> Wegen deiner CPU, da ist doch alles OK, ist sowieso ein Xeon und die wird nicht heiß, bis 80°C würde ich mir da garkeinen Kopf machen und deren Lüfter auf Minimum laufen lassen und ab 80°C @ max (wird aber denke ich mal niemals 80°C erreichen),  von dem her passt dort alles, oder ist dein CPU Kühler hörbar @ min Fanspeed? Falls ja, kannst du auch dort einen eloop nehmen, welchen ich als Hecklüfter vorgeschlagen hab.
> Die eloops brauchen vorne Platz, sonst neigen die zum jaulen, deswegen habe ich die auch nicht für die Front gewählt, wenn die jedoch einige cm Platz haben vor sich, sind die sehr gut.
> Kannst gerne noch auf Meinungen anderer warten.



Ich denke mein CPU Lüfter hat einen Defekt da ich das Kugellager "klackern" höre. Will nicht lange fackeln und direkt einen neuen Lüfter kaufen. Bei diesem und generell allen Lüftern geht es mir vor allem um eins. Die Lautstärke. 
Wie sieht das bei diesen Lüftern aus?. Im "nicht beanspruchten Modus" sollten sie praktisch unhörbar sein... kann das klappen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Sind die verbauten Lüfter denn überhaupt zu laut oder ist es vllt nur der von der CPU? Eigentlich sind die nämlich ganz ok, bevor du da unnötig Geld ausgibst. 3 Lüfter in der Front machen imo auch eher wenig Sinn..


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Die sind mMn sehr sehr leise die Lüfter, wenn du die @ Minimum laufen lässt, sowieso.
Jo bei einem Xeon ist ein 3. Frontlüfter nicht von Nöten.
Auf dem Papier sehen seine Lüfter ganz gut aus, nur was erwartest du von 3€ Lüftern? Test: Cooltek und NZXT 120-mm-Lüfter - Fazit
Die Noiseblocker Lüfter haben dort auf der Seite übrigens auch net so dolle abgeschnitten, da scheint aber was schief gelaufen zu sein bei derem Test, da anstelle von 600RPM bei denen nur 975RPM min Drehzahl möglich war.
Hier ein Test zu den Frontlüftern, die ich empfohlen habe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ksilentpro-plps-der-schwarze-schneesturm.html
Kannst auch die Noiseblocker B12-2 nehmen für Heck und CPU Kühler und die sind sehr gut, die habe ich auch Fan Roundup #7: Antec, be quiet!, Corsair, GELID, Noiseblocker, SilverStone | silentpcreview.com


----------



## nils_edelmann (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die sind mMn sehr sehr leise die Lüfter, wenn du die @ Minimum laufen lässt, sowieso.
> Jo bei einem Xeon ist ein 3. Frontlüfter nicht von Nöten.
> Auf dem Papier sehen seine Lüfter ganz gut aus, nur was erwartest du von 3€ Lüftern? Test: Cooltek und NZXT 120-mm-Lüfter - Fazit
> Die Noiseblocker Lüfter haben dort auf der Seite übrigens auch net so dolle abgeschnitten, da scheint aber was schief gelaufen zu sein bei derem Test, da anstelle von 600RPM bei denen nur 975RPM min Drehzahl möglich war.
> ...



Gut werde also wie du empfohlen hast für vorne 2x den BlacksilentPro-PLPS nehmen
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS 120x120x25mm 600-1500 U/min

Für die CPU ebenfalls. (hat mich was verunsichert mit dem "häulen/pfeifen" wovon auch andere berichten wenn dies hier nicht vorkommen kann dann der eLoop b12-P )

Und für hinten: den eLoop b12-P
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P 120x120x25mm 800-2000 U/min


Kann ich die ALLE über PWM ANSTEUERN?
Mein Mainboard hat überhaupt nur 4 Polige Stecker und ich denke mit ein paar Verlängerungen wird das schon passen oder?
Wie lange sind denn die Kabel welche schon angeschlossen sind?
Verlängerungen notwendig um alle per PWM zu steuern?

Noch eine Frage..
Hinten ist der Lüfter ja vor dem Metall und bläst nach draußen. Entstehen da nicht diese störenden Geräusche?

Vielen Dank für eure bzw. deine Hilfe!


----------



## Chimera (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Noiseblocker der BlackSilent und eLoop Reihe sind mit modularem Kabel ausgestattet, sprich man bekommt sie mit 2 unterschiedlich langen Kabeln. Das eine ist relativ kurz, aber mit dem langen reicht es meist bis ins hinterste Ecke  Und sonst, wenn du auf Verlängerungen setzt (so wie ich, da sie mir besser gefallen), dann kannst du entweder auf schön gesleevte von NZXT oder Bitfenix (achtung, sind nur 3 Pin Verlängerungen, nix PWM) oder dann auf hässlich-farbliche Kabel von div. Herstellern setzen.


Edit: Guckst du, hier kannst du die beiden Kabel im Bild gut sehen: Test: Noiseblocker 140-mm-Lüfter - Noiseblocker 140-mm-Lüfter. Das längere Kabel ist, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, so an die 30cm oder so.


----------



## nils_edelmann (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Noiseblocker der BlackSilent und eLoop Reihe sind mit modularem Kabel ausgestattet, sprich man bekommt sie mit 2 unterschiedlich langen Kabeln. Das eine ist relativ kurz, aber mit dem langen reicht es meist bis ins hinterste Ecke  Und sonst, wenn du auf Verlängerungen setzt (so wie ich, da sie mir besser gefallen), dann kannst du entweder auf schön gesleevte von NZXT oder Bitfenix (achtung, sind nur 3 Pin Verlängerungen, nix PWM) oder dann auf hässlich-farbliche Kabel von div. Herstellern setzen.
> 
> 
> Edit: Guckst du, hier kannst du die beiden Kabel im Bild gut sehen: Test: Noiseblocker 140-mm-Lüfter - Noiseblocker 140-mm-Lüfter. Das längere Kabel ist, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, so an die 30cm oder so.



Was ist den jetzt wegen diesen "pfeifenden" Störgeräuschen beim eLoop?


----------



## nils_edelmann (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Edit: Guckst du, hier kannst du die beiden Kabel im Bild gut sehen: Test: Noiseblocker 140-mm-Lüfter - Noiseblocker 140-mm-Lüfter. Das längere Kabel ist, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, so an die 30cm oder so.



http://www.blacknoise.com/datas/downloads/datasheets/TData_BSP120_122012_de_en.pdf
http://www.blacknoise.com/datas/downloads/datasheets/TData_eloop120_122012_de.pdf

50cm! alles beschrieben in den 2 PDFs


----------



## Chimera (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Also bei mir pfeifen keine der eLoops, weder jener am Heck noch die beiden in der Front. Jedoch liegen meine beiden in der Front auch nicht direkt auf dem Gehäuse auf, sondern zwischen Gehäuse und Lüfi sitzen noch Filter von Silverstone (das Teil von Bitfenix taugte ja rein gar nix, so grobmaschig war es). Danke noch für den Hinweis mit dem Kabel, jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, dass ich auch noch 50cm lange Verlängerungen hab  Nutze die beiliegenden eben eh nicht, sondern nur die 30cm Verlängerungen von NZXT direkt am Lüfi: CB 3F - NZXT. Hab die den orignalen Kabeln vorallem wegen der Optik vorgezogen, obwohl man kaum viel davon sieht


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Ist zwar ein schnelleres Modell, aber schau mal hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzoKQn389z8 (Lies auch die Kommentare)
Die Firma empfiehlt selbst diese Lüfterserie nicht als "saugend" zu nutzen. Wie viel cm Platz nun mindestens gebraucht werden vor dem Lüfter weiß ich nicht und ich habe es auch nicht getestet.
Ich weiß nur das die Lüfter sehr sehr leise sind, sofern sie keinen Defekt haben (Lager etc). Bei dem Lüfter sind gesleevte Kabel dabei.


----------



## Chimera (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein schnelleres Modell, aber schau mal hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzoKQn389z8 (Lies auch die Kommentare)
> Die Firma empfiehlt selbst diese Lüfterserie nicht als "saugend" zu nutzen. Wie viel cm Platz nun mindestens gebraucht werden vor dem Lüfter weiß ich nicht und ich habe es auch nicht getestet.
> Ich weiß nur das die Lüfter sehr sehr leise sind, sofern sie keinen Defekt haben (Lager etc). Bei dem Lüfter sind gesleevte Kabel dabei.




Krass, aber zum Glück drehen meine nie so hoch  Ist aber heftig, so ein Geräusch geben meine selbst bei max. Drehzahl nicht von sich (hab die B12-2 in der Front), laufen aber im Normalfall eh nur mit 600 U/min bzw. höchstens 700 U/min beim zocken. So ein ähnliches Geräusch machten aber bei mir damals die Air Penetrator von Silverstone, was dann schon extrem störend wirkte.


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Der Typ sagt ja, bis 1000 RPM ists gar kein Problem. Mein Lüfter ist immer aus, ausser die, die noch an der Gehäusesteuerung hängen, die muss ich noch ersetzen.
Der TE könnte sich die 2 Noiseblocker aus unserer Verkaufsabteilung kaufen, sind PL1 Versionen und laufen mit max 800 RPM, sind also unhörbar und sind neu.
Habe dort auch 2 Lüfter gekauft von dem, sehr netter Verkäufer.


----------



## nils_edelmann (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Der Typ sagt ja, bis 1000 RPM ists gar kein Problem. Mein Lüfter ist immer aus, ausser die, die noch an der Gehäusesteuerung hängen, die muss ich noch ersetzen.
> Der TE könnte sich die 2 Noiseblocker aus unserer Verkaufsabteilung kaufen, sind PL1 Versionen und laufen mit max 800 RPM, sind also unhörbar und sind neu.
> Habe dort auch 2 Lüfter gekauft von dem, sehr netter Verkäufer.



Ich verstehe das ganze nicht so ganz...
Das ich vorne die BlackSilent pro PLPS nehme ist okay?
Die Frage ist jetzt noch Hinten und auf der CPU.

Die Lüfter müssen nicht hoch drehen sollten aber eine möglichst gute Leistung mit der höchstmöglichen unhörbaren Drehzahl haben.
Wenn ich höre das die so komisch pfeifen ist mir eines  nicht klar. 
Welchen Lüfter denn nun hinten und vor allem wie? Kann es nicht passieren das der da ebenfalls anfängt loszuheulen?

Liebe Grüsse 
Nils


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Das passt alles schon wie ich vorgeschlagen hab.
Vorne die PLPS und Heck + CPU den B12er.


----------



## nils_edelmann (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Das passt alles schon wie ich vorgeschlagen hab.
> Vorne die PLPS und Heck + CPU den B12er.



Okay dann noch eine Sache zum Abschluss.

Ich verwende vorne 2x den BlackSilent Pro PLPS
Hinten ebenfalls 1x
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS 120x120x25mm 600-1500 U/min

Für die CPU den: eLoop S-Series B12-P 
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P 120x120x25mm 800-2000 U/min


Kann ich sicher sein das ich keinerlei Geräusche im Antiphon höre solange ich die Lüfter nicht allzu hoch drehen lasse?


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Heck+CPU B12er und in der Front PLPS. Jo solltest nix hören @ min.
Potential nach oben ist ja vorhanden, falls du mal ne andere CPU etc nutzt und mehr Kühlleistung brauchst.
Hab jedoch gelesen, dass man die Lüfter paar Stunden einlaufen lassen soll @ max Speed.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

PWM Lüfter klackern leider fast alle, manche mehr, manche weniger. Auch die teuren von EKL oder be quiet. Ich bleib bei 3 Pin..


----------



## micsterni14 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

In meinem R4 machen Silent Wings2 140mm ähnliche Geräusche wie die ELoops.
Einsaugend in der Front.....


----------



## nils_edelmann (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Heck+CPU B12er und in der Front PLPS. Jo solltest nix hören @ min.
> Potential nach oben ist ja vorhanden, falls du mal ne andere CPU etc nutzt und mehr Kühlleistung brauchst.
> Hab jedoch gelesen, dass man die Lüfter paar Stunden einlaufen lassen soll @ max Speed.



Ich habe mich dazu entschieden ausser an der CPU keine RPM Lüfter zu verwenden!

Ich werde an der Front 2x den Black Silent PRO PL2 Verwenden
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm

Am Heck den B12-2 (wieso nicht auch den BlackSilent Pro PL2? Die haben doch dann eine ähnliche Kühlleistung oder nicht?
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-2 - 120mm

Und auf der CPU den B12-PS
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS - 120mm PWM


Ist das auch Okay?
Hinten wäre ich auch gerne bereit die selben wie vorne zu verbauen. Was spricht dagegen? Der B12-2 und der BlackSilent PRO PL2 nehmen sich doch nicht viel. Oder etwa doch?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüsse
Nils


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Spricht nix dagegen, die B12er sind sehr leise, wenn nix unmittelbar vor ihnen ist, die haben einen ganz speziellen Lüfter.
Kannst auch komplett nur PL-2 Lüfter verbauen, würde auch leise und leistungsstark werden.


----------



## nils_edelmann (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Spricht nix dagegen, die B12er sind sehr leise, wenn nix unmittelbar vor ihnen ist, die haben einen ganz speziellen Lüfter.
> Kannst auch komplett nur PL-2 Lüfter verbauen, würde auch leise und leistungsstark werden.



Auch auf der CPU PL-2?
Oder da besser einen PWM Lüfter?

Und was heisst "unmittelbar davor"
Unmittelbar an der blasenden Seite oder an der saugenden Seite?


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Kannst auch den PL-2 Lüfter runter regeln, regele meinen B12-2 ja auch per Mainboard bzw ASUS Tool runter.
Lies mal post 4 hier Wofür sind Lüfter mit PWM gut? - Forum - CHIP Online
...oder hier lies mal das hier was ist PWM? Wie regelt man lüfter übers MB? - ComputerBase Forum
Deine CPU ist so kühl bzw "sparsam" da würde es sogar reichen wenn du komplett nur PL-1 Lüfter verbaust, welche sehr sehr leise sind, nur ist es halt besser, zur Not auch aufdrehen zu können, falls du mal die CPU wechselst oder ne Grafikkarte oder auch 2 verbaust und mehr Hitze im Gehäuse herrscht. Die hier genannten Lüfter sind allesamt sehr gut, solange sie keinen Defekt etc haben.
Falls dir die Lüfter zu laut sind oder anderweitige Klackergeräusche etc aufweisen, kannste die ja innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurück schicken und neue holen.
Lass die Lüfter zu beginn nur paar Stunden @ max Speed laufen, nach dieser Anleitung (((Noiseblocker))) Lüfter & das Einlaufen


----------



## nils_edelmann (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst auch den PL-2 Lüfter runter regeln, regele meinen B12-2 ja auch per Mainboard bzw ASUS Tool runter.
> Lies mal post 4 hier Wofür sind Lüfter mit PWM gut? - Forum - CHIP Online
> ...oder hier lies mal das hier was ist PWM? Wie regelt man lüfter übers MB? - ComputerBase Forum
> Deine CPU ist so kühl bzw "sparsam" da würde es sogar reichen wenn du komplett nur PL-1 Lüfter verbaust, welche sehr sehr leise sind, nur ist es halt besser, zur Not auch aufdrehen zu können, falls du mal die CPU wechselst oder ne Grafikkarte oder auch 2 verbaust und mehr Hitze im Gehäuse herrscht. Die hier genannten Lüfter sind allesamt sehr gut, solange sie keinen Defekt etc haben.
> ...



Vielen Dank du hilft mir echt großartig weiter!
Also verbaue ich bis auf die CPU die PL2 Lüfter.
Auf der CPU würde ich dann auf einen B-12 P zurückgreifen.

Jetzt noch 2 Fragen auf die ich auch gerne 2 Antworten Hätte.

1. Kann ich sicher sein das die Lüfter bei unhörbarer Drehzahl genügend Power haben um bei mir gut zu kühlen solange mein System nicht unter Last steht?
2. Was heißt davor? Auf der Seite welche Luft ansaugt oder die welche Luft abgibt.

Liebe Grüsse
Nils


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Klar haben die genug Power, bei mir schalten sich die Lüfter komplett aus und keine Probleme mit den Temps. Selbst unter Last wirst du keine Probleme haben. Dein Xeon ist sehr sparsam und den kann man nicht übertakten mit deutlich erhöhter Spannung etc, von dem her wird deine CPU schon mal keine Faxen machen. Dat bissl wärme, was die CPU und die Grafikkarte erzeugt wird locker weggekühlt @ Minimum Speed.
Hab dir doch vorhin ein Video gezeigt hier, wo der B12-4 Lüfter direkt vor ein "Hindernis" geklatscht wurde, dies führte dazu, dass er jaulte, deswegen werden die Art von Lüfter nicht empfohlen als zB Frontlüfter im Gehäuse.
Die braucht sozusagen einige cm Platz vor sich, wo sie die Luft ansaugt. Bestell jetzt die Kack Dinger bitte


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Die vorgeschlagenen Lüfter sind super und zumindest die Black Silent Pro auch in der Wakü Szene sehr bekannt. Da du nur so wenig Lüfter kaufst, ist der Preis sicherlich nicht so wichtig - dennoch:
P/L unschlagbar sind diese Lüfter: Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zur Reinigung lassen sich die Lüfterblätter einfach abnehmen. (Mich wundert es bloß, dass du so "viel" Staub im Gehäuse hast, trotz der Dämmung und mehr einsaugenden Lüfter. Staubfilter hast du?) In der Beziehung: unterer Lüfter ist eher kontraproduktiv insbesondere wenn kein Staubfilter installiert ist. Leg doch dort so eine Schaufstoffmatte oder ähnliches drauf.
Die Störgeräusche werden öfters nicht mitbedacht beim Kauf. Darum: Sorge für eine gute Entkopplung - auch wenn dies bloß geknotete Küchengummis ausführen. Selbst dann kann durch die Laufwerkskäfige oder Staubfilter ein erhöhter "Lärm"pegel verursacht werden. Dies tritt aber meist bloß bei höheren Lüftergeschwindigkeiten auf. Beim Blacksilent werden ja (glaube ich) ein Entkopplungsrahmen mitgeliefert.

Und noch direkt zu deinen Fragen:
1. Das sollte der Fall sein ABER - probiere dennoch den Luftweg irgendwie frei zu bekommen. --> Nutze die freien 5,25 Zoll Schächte
Für die spätere Festplatte empfehle ich etwas ähnliches wie ein "Shoggy Sandwich" (Grundmaterialien bekommst du im Baumarkt) und die SSD kannst du eigentlich überall hinschmeißen. Beachte bloß, dass die Festplatte nicht gekühlt wird. Welche wird es denn? Meine wurde selbst in Bitumen nicht zu heiß.
2.  Ich weiß nicht ob er darauf hinauswill, aber die Silentlüfter wie die e-Loops oder Silent Wings können durchaus auch Geräusche machen, bloß weil sie Luft durch so etwas wie deine Festplattenkäfige pusten - ich kenne es eher bei Radiatoren. Das sollte aber meist bloß bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auftreten.

Alle der vorgeschlagenen Lüfter sind super Dinger - Du musst dir also keine großen Sorgen machen. Die Umsetzung ist meiner Meinung nach viel wichtiger.

Edit: Warum die übrigen Kabel nicht in den 5,25" Schacht schmeißen, wenn der momentan sowieso noch leer ist? Kein Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray kenne ich - ich war bloß so dumm und habe mein Gehäuse sogar hinter dem Tray gedämmt.


----------



## nils_edelmann (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Die vorgeschlagenen Lüfter sind super und zumindest die Black Silent Pro auch in der Wakü Szene sehr bekannt. Da du nur so wenig Lüfter kaufst, ist der Preis sicherlich nicht so wichtig - dennoch:
> P/L unschlagbar sind diese Lüfter: Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Zur Reinigung lassen sich die Lüfterblätter einfach abnehmen. (Mich wundert es bloß, dass du so "viel" Staub im Gehäuse hast, trotz der Dämmung und mehr einsaugenden Lüfter. Staubfilter hast du?) In der Beziehung: unterer Lüfter ist eher kontraproduktiv insbesondere wenn kein Staubfilter installiert ist. Leg doch dort so eine Schaufstoffmatte oder ähnliches drauf.
> Die Störgeräusche werden öfters nicht mitbedacht beim Kauf. Darum: Sorge für eine gute Entkopplung - auch wenn dies bloß geknotete Küchengummis ausführen. Selbst dann kann durch die Laufwerkskäfige oder Staubfilter ein erhöhter "Lärm"pegel verursacht werden. Dies tritt aber meist bloß bei höheren Lüftergeschwindigkeiten auf. Beim Blacksilent werden ja (glaube ich) ein Entkopplungsrahmen mitgeliefert.
> ...



Wow! Danke für die Antwort. Hast mir auch nochmal riesig weitergeholfen. Ich werde sicherlich hier weiter berichten. 
Ist eine 2TB Cavier Green von WD geworden die "EARX" Edition falls dir das was sagt.
https://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-green-2tb-wd20earx-a629487.html

Hoffe ich habe damit nichts falsch gemacht... wenn doch geht sie wieder zurück.
Bin kein Fan von lockeren Sachen wie Entkopplungen der HDDs mit Gummis etc. Ich brauche ein Gehäuse in dem alles so fest ist das man es selbst auf den Kopf drehen könnte ohne das auch irgendwas verrutscht. Ist irgendwie so ein Tick 

Staubfilter sind verwendet. Aber nicht vor bzw. hinter den Lüftern und auch nicht an ALLEN geöffneten Stellen des Gehäuses. Wäre das nötig?

Kabel werden sobald alles angekommen ist komplett neu verlegt.
SSD wird irgendwo mit doppelseitigem Klebeband oder sowas angeklebt und HDD kommt irgendwo unten rein. Versuche den SSD Käfig rauszuschmeißen.

Liebe Grüsse
Nils

(Wenn, dann schnelle Antwort! Will das heute geklärt haben und bin um 12 im bett


----------



## Raketenjoint (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Keine Panik - eine schnelle Antwort muss nicht sein. Wie gesagt machst du vieles auch schon selbst wunderbar richtig. Bloß Selbstvertrauen. 
Vor kurzem habe ich im Testbericht zu der 6TB WD Green die Platte mit einzig einer schlechten Zugriffszeit im Vergleich gesehen - dafür hast du aber ja auch deine SSD.
So etwas unnötiges wie den Gehäusebodenlüfterplatz kannst du ruhig zumachen - wie gesagt machen das viele mit einer unauffälligen Schaumstoffplatte. Je nach Drehzahlen könnte es sein, dass dein Luftstrom hinten größer wird als vorne. Der theoretisch entstehende Unterdruck könnte evtl. durch unnütze Öffnungen Staub reinziehen - ist aber sehr gewagt, die These. 
Dein Netzteil hat hoffentlich auch einen Staubfilter? Das würde ich als letztes reinigen wollen ...
Ich bin so ein richtiger Gummifreak  verrutschen tut da nix mehr, wenn du gut genug gefrickelt hast. Denn diese teuren Standardentkoppler können dennoch Probleme beim Einbau machen und müssen nicht unbedingt so gut entkoppeln - Rahmen eigentlich sowieso nicht, da diese trotzdem noch festgeschraubt werden. Aber da beginnt der Silentfreak schon zu sprechen.
Die Festplatte würde ich allerdings auch nicht mit Gummis entkoppeln. Hier der genauere Link zum Shoggy [Übersicht] Alles rund ums Shoggy-Sandwich der Schwammgummi sollte allein schon reichen. Aber wie man die Festplatte dann entkoppelt noch fest anbringt ist eine wirklich gute Frage.
Aber eigentlich sollte dir die GREEN keine großen Lärmprobleme machen, zumal sie ja ohne Zugriff sich sowieso abschaltet - das hatte ich früher nicht bedacht und mir viel zu viele Sorgen gemacht.
Dürfte wohl zu weit führen aber Pumpen werden besonders stark entkoppelt: [Guide] Offizieller Thread: Thema Pumpenentkopplung / Aquastream, Laing und andere Pumpen


----------



## nils_edelmann (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Keine Panik - eine schnelle Antwort muss nicht sein. Wie gesagt machst du vieles auch schon selbst wunderbar richtig. Bloß Selbstvertrauen.
> Vor kurzem habe ich im Testbericht zu der 6TB WD Green die Platte mit einzig einer schlechten Zugriffszeit im Vergleich gesehen - dafür hast du aber ja auch deine SSD.
> So etwas unnötiges wie den Gehäusebodenlüfterplatz kannst du ruhig zumachen - wie gesagt machen das viele mit einer unauffälligen Schaumstoffplatte. Je nach Drehzahlen könnte es sein, dass dein Luftstrom hinten größer wird als vorne. Der theoretisch entstehende Unterdruck könnte evtl. durch unnütze Öffnungen Staub reinziehen - ist aber sehr gewagt, die These.
> Dein Netzteil hat hoffentlich auch einen Staubfilter? Das würde ich als letztes reinigen wollen ...
> ...



Ach ja jetzt kann ich erstmal bis Samstag auf die Teile warten.
Mit der schnellen Antwort spielt ja keine Rolle hast schon recht habe immerhin nicht vor morgen zu sterben 

Die WD Green hat zwar weder eine blendende Zugriffszeit noch eine gute Transferrate aber eins ist sie. LEISE!
Kommt auf max. 0.8 Sone unter Last also in vollem Betrieb. Denke da höhrt man im Antiphon nichts mehr. Oder liege ich da falsch?
Denke eine Sandwich ist da nicht mehr nötig?

Werde heute mal zum Baumarkt fahren und mir etwas dünnen Schaumstoff holen um den Lüfterplatz unten zu verschliessen. Ich sehe es nicht von Nöten die HDD zu entkoppeln da sie ja so schon recht leise also eigentlich unhöhrbar sein sollte. Netzteil und die komplette untere Seite hat von aussen einen "Staubfilter" oder zumindest ein Gitter was diesen abhalten sollte. Bin aber was skeptisch ob das echt eine Wirkung hat oder nur Show sein soll.. 

Wie du schon im letzten Beitrag erwähntest, es ist viel wichtiger einen guten Luftstromzu entwickeln. Die HDD wird ja auch von vorne durch den Lüfter an der Gehäusefront gekühlt sofern sie im Standartschacht eingebaut wird.


----------



## Raketenjoint (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Wenn du nicht entkoppeln willst, ist es deine Entscheidung. Mitgelieferte Entkoppler in den Schienen kannst du auf jeden Fall vergessen.
Klar macht die Green sicherlich keine großen Geräusche - ich würde einfach auf etwaige "Probleme" reagieren.  Sie wird sich sowieso 90% der Zeit abschalten.
Also wenn sie dir so passt ist alles in Ordnung. Mein Ziel waren immer unter <0,3 Sone - habe ich auch geschafft. Dann baute ich mir ein Crossfiregespann und war/bin zu faul für den 2. Wasserkühler --> schon ist der Sound wieder da. 
Als Silencer stört einem eine minimale Geräuschquelle nach der anderen - wenn es nur der Lautsprecher oder Spulenfiepen des Bildschirms(netzteiles) ist.  (Momentan habe ich die schnellere 2TB Festplatte von Seagate eingebaut, die auch unschöne Geräusche von sich gibt ...)
Ich habe nachgeschaut und im Boden ist ja schon tatsächlich ein Staubfilter vorhanden. Den Schaumstoff kannst du dir dann getrost sparen.
Fröhliches Warten und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## nils_edelmann (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Hallo zusammen,
nach langem wieder mal ein Beitrag.

Mein neuer Arbeitsspeicher, die 3TB Seagate Barracuda, und die neuen Lüfter sind nun da.

Habe mein ganzes Gehäuse mal auseinander genommen, sprich alle Teile aus- und wieder ein gebaut, gereinigt und das ganze auf der Rückseite fein säuberlich neu verkabelt.

VORHER:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NACHHER:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für meine Augen ein riesen Fortschritt, wenn auch nicht Optimal.
Der untere Lüfter bleibt vermutlich vorerst drin, da die HDD + der Käfig den Lufstrom weitgehend verhindern.

Werde mir das mit dem oberen Käfig mal anschauen. Meint ihr man kann den rausbohren?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüsse
Nils


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Sieht super aus im Vgl zu vorher, sehr jut 
Wird schon passen so, deine Hardware ist kühl.


----------



## nils_edelmann (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sieht super aus im Vgl zu vorher, sehr jut
> Wird schon passen so, deine Hardware ist kühl.



Was könnte man sonst noch verändern?

Bin irgendwie grade im "Umbau-Fieber"


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Könntest noch mit Kabelbindern alles bissl optimieren, zB die ganzen Kabel die zur Gehäuserückwand laufen bissl enger bündeln und halt den hinteren Teil (den man nicht sieht) optimieren, also kein Kabelsalat hinten.
Ansonsten passt das so, ach die Kabel unter der HDD nerven dort. Entstauben wäre auch net verkehrt, wenn du schon mal da zu Gange bist, an den Ecken sehe ich noch Staub


----------



## nils_edelmann (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Könntest noch mit Kabelbindern alles bissl optimieren, zB die ganzen Kabel die zur Gehäuserückwand laufen bissl enger bündeln und halt den hinteren Teil (den man nicht sieht) optimieren, also kein Kabelsalat hinten.
> Ansonsten passt das so, ach die Kabel unter der HDD nerven dort. Entstauben wäre auch net verkehrt, wenn du schon mal da zu Gange bist, an den Ecken sehe ich noch Staub




Hinten hinter dem MB ist kein Kabelsalat. Wie beschrieben alles mit KB gebündelt. Am Gehäuse heck allerdings werde ich noch was ändern.

Leider ist das beim Antiphon alles so knapp bemessen das ich ohne modulares NT nicht weiss wohin mit all den Kabeln...
Unter der HDD ist der einzige Platz wo ich was lagern kann.

Muss mir irgendwie mal was überlegen was meinst du?


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Ich finde, dass passt schon alles so. Wie findeste denn die Lautstärke der neuen Lüfter?


----------



## nils_edelmann (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass passt schon alles so. Wie findeste denn die Lautstärke der neuen Lüfter?



An sich gut.
Allerdings wundert es mich dass ich sie weder mit Speedfan steuern kann, noch über das Mainboard unter 50% regeln kann.

Die Lüfter "rattern" alle leise. Ist das normal?

Das lauteste ist allerdings die HDD. Werde da über ein "Shoggy Sandwich" nachdenken.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

PWM Lüfter? Die klackern fast alle. 

Speedfan funktioniert bei mir nur wenn ich die Lüfter im BIOS auf Vollgas stelle.


----------



## nils_edelmann (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> PWM Lüfter? Die klackern fast alle.
> 
> Speedfan funktioniert bei mir nur wenn ich die Lüfter im BIOS auf Vollgas stelle.



Kein PWM, Im Bios ist es egal ob ich  volle Leistung einstelle, oder die Lüftersteuerung im Bios Komplett aus mache.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Wenn du das rattern in nem halben Meter Entfernung noch hörst stimmt was nicht, kann auch an der Regelung vom MB liegen. 

Eigentlich solltest du die so weit runterregeln können bis sie stehenbleiben..


----------



## nils_edelmann (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wenn du das rattern in nem halben Meter Entfernung noch hörst stimmt was nicht, kann auch an der Regelung vom MB liegen.
> 
> Eigentlich solltest du die so weit runterregeln können bis sie stehenbleiben..



Höre es ab 20cm Entfernung 

Nein kann es nur bis 50% runterregeln...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Hat MSI kein Tool für sowas?


----------



## nils_edelmann (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Hat MSI kein Tool für sowas?



Doch mein ich ja! 
Aber mit dem kann mans nur bis 50% runterregeln...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Wie jetzt, BIOS oder Tool? 

50% sind auf jeden Fall viel zu viel, da dürften die ja fast laut sein?


----------



## nils_edelmann (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Mit dem Tool von MSI im Bios.
Ja sind sie auch.. zumindest hörbar.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Ich meinte ein Tool unter Windows. Command center, Eco center, smart utilities oder so.

Vielleicht gibts im BIOS ein minimal Limit das man einstellen kann. Handbuch mal gelesen?


----------



## nils_edelmann (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Das ist nur bei den Gehäuselüftern der Fall, bei den CPU Lüftern kann ich das regeln wie ich lustig bin.

Ich brauche echt eure Hilfe!


----------



## nils_edelmann (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*



nils_edelmann schrieb:


> Das ist nur bei den Gehäuselüftern der Fall, bei den CPU Lüftern kann ich das regeln wie ich lustig bin.
> 
> Ich brauche echt eure Hilfe!



Krieg ich hier noch ne Antwort von euch?

Liebe Grüsse
Nils


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues KÜHLDESIGN; Cooltek Antiphon; Wie Airflow herstellen?*

Wie gesagt, probiers mal unter Windows mit den diversen MSI Tools oder probier die verschiedenen Lüfteranschlüsse durch.

Hab kein MSI Board, daher kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Aber dass es nicht unter 50% gehen soll ist eigenartig.


----------

